# I won an award!



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

So, I let my sister borrow my werewolf prop. Her city has a trunk r' treat event and the idea is to decorate your vehicle, and the kids go car to car trick r treating. My sister borrows something from me every year, and this year she went werewolf. At the end of the event, awards are given out. My wolf won 1st place in best prop of the show. The local paper is suppose to run a piece on it. I'll post that when it's published. In the meantime, here's a pick of my daughter with the wolf and trophy. 
(yep, her costume was "little red riding hood...after a big bad wolf attack")


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations! Very cool picture!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the win, Hog-Flu! :jol: Awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats! Nice picture of your daughter too!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yay! Great picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A well deserved win and your daughter looks faboo


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

YAY for a deserved win! Hope those scratches don't get infected, they look pretty bad, heehee


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Always makes you feel good to have people enjoy your work, congrates to them both.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Way to go!!!!!! It is always nice to be appreciated. You really do go the extra mile on your props.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool!
Great picture, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats on the award and having a daughter who comes up with such a cool idea for a costume. That wolf prop really rocks.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats dude!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations! The wolf is a great example of what you created this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the win! The wolf and Red look great!


----------



## JJMR-04 (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats on the recognition!
And props to your daughter for the creativity!


----------

